# Predator football boots falling apart



## Hurling Fan (10 Jul 2008)

My 11 year old son got Predator football boots for Christmas.  They cost about Euro190.  (I know, I know I nearly collapsed too when I discovered the price but he'd wanted them for ages, he's sports mad and he didn't get another thing for Christmas).  Anyway, now the sole of one of them split.  Just wondering would I be laughed out it if I brought them back to the shop.  Have the receipt.  He's worn them probably about 5 hours a weeks since Christmas.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## MrMan (10 Jul 2008)

Predators are very light and i wouldn't think are great for wear and tear, chance the shop anyways you never know your luck.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2008)

Bring them back and argue your case. What have you got to lose?

www.consumerconnect.ie has details on your statutory rights.


----------



## nai (10 Jul 2008)

i complained previously about a pair of puma kings after regular (8 - 10 hours weekly ) wear during summer months and the shop replaced them on the spot.


----------



## sam h (10 Jul 2008)

I would definately bring them back.....if they have only been worn for about 5 hours since they were bought, they won't be too worn.  Get a cheaper pair of boots & get him to buy a treat & save the rest!!  I've never spent more than €30 on a pair of boots & they've all lasted until they grew out of them (apart from the one pair where the left boot mysteriously dissappered!?!)


----------



## Ciaran (10 Jul 2008)

five hours a week!


----------



## sam h (10 Jul 2008)

OOOpppp's missed that.....I was thinking he mustn't play much!!
I'd still go back - as I say, my guys play a similar amount & they haven't fallen apart.  
Worth a shot


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2008)

sam h said:


> Worth a shot


Ba-dum-tish!


----------



## lar1973 (10 Jul 2008)

I Managed Sport Shops For Years And The Predator Boots Had A Reputation For Spliting.i Would Bring Them Back And The Shop Will Know If It Was Wear And Tear Or A Fault. If He Wore Them On A Astro Turf Pitch That Would Cause Them To Split.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2008)

lar1973 said:


> I Managed Sport Shops For Years And The Predator Boots Had A Reputation For Spliting.i Would Bring Them Back And The Shop Will Know If It Was Wear And Tear Or A Fault. If He Wore Them On A Astro Turf Pitch That Would Cause Them To Split.


----------



## csirl (11 Jul 2008)

5 hours a week for 6 months i.e. 125 hours in total = equivalent wear to 83 football matches. Is there not a danger that the shop will say that you got great value considering the amount of wear?

Football boots have a limited lifespan. Professional footballs will go thru dozens of pairs in a season. Predator may argue that you bought boots designed for professional use and you got a lot more wear out of them than a professional would. Even a serious amateur playing at a high level in any field sport in Ireland will got through at least 4-5 pairs of boots a season.

The other thing to note is that professional level football boots are designed for use on perfectly drained and manicured playing surfaces. Most football pitches in Ireland are damp, muddy with much heavier, stickier clay underfoot that tends to destroy and rot anything made of leather. I'm involved in sport myself & I know that there are a lot of boots and other equipment that cannot take Irish conditions. A lot of serious athletes I know buy their boots in bulk - 5-6 pairs at a time - during sales at knockdown prices and just throw a pair in the bin every 3-4 months when they get destroyed. I did it myself when I played. Also, sometimes cheaper boots can be more suitable to Irish pitches.


----------



## Howitzer (14 Jul 2008)

csirl said:


> Predator may argue that you bought boots designed for professional use and you got a lot more wear out of them than a professional would. Even a serious amateur playing at a high level in any field sport in Ireland will got through at least 4-5 pairs of boots a season.


The OP bought the boots for her 11 year old son. Unless the lad is a beast I suspect it was a childs size and any comparison to high performance athletes is a bit wide of the mark.


----------



## MrMan (14 Jul 2008)

> Even a serious amateur playing at a high level in any field sport in Ireland will got through at least 4-5 pairs of boots a season



Training twice a week with game on Sunday and boots would last 2 years or more depending on the make, I wouldn't have gone for predator because they are so light they don't offer much protection and they are so dear. I don't know of any friends that would have gone through 4-5 pairs in season and that would cover most grades of sport.


----------



## CN624 (14 Jul 2008)

4-5 pairs a season? Are they playing on Astro with boots?

As a teenager I've played maybe five games/training sessions a week and a pair of boots would always last a season at least. And a lot of the pitches resembled bogs. 

I think the Predators are possibly a lot more delicate than the Nikes I used to wear though.


----------

